# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Thomas Massie Forum >  [Massie] GOP congressman urges Trump to pardon NSA leaker Edward Snowden

## Brian4Liberty

GOP congressman urges Trump to pardon NSA leaker Edward Snowden
By Andrew Blake - Friday, August 14, 2020




> President Trump faced a fresh push Friday from within the Republican Party to pardon Edward J. Snowden, the former U.S. contractor who leaked secrets about government surveillance.
> 
> Rep. Thomas Massie, Kentucky Republican, urged Mr. Trump to intervene after a report indicated the president may consider the possibility of letting Mr. Snowden avoid prison.
> 
> Posting on Twitter, Mr. Massie tagged the accounts of both Mr. Trump and Mr. Snowden and encouraged the president to pardon the former U.S. National Security Agency contractor.
> 
> Employees of the US government violated the Constitution and lied to Congress and the American people about it. @Snowden exposed them. This is bigger than him. If hes punished for his service to the Constitution, there will be more violations of the Constitution, and more lies, Mr. Massie, a member of the House Committee on Oversight and Government Reform and Science, said in a subsequent tweet explaining his reasoning.
> ...
> The New York Post reported Thursday that during a White House interview, Mr. Trump polled his aides about whether he should let Mr. Snowden return to the U.S without going to prison.
> ...

----------


## Working Poor

well that is interesting

----------


## Valli6

If enough voices join in, we can make this a campaign issue. I think Trump would seriously consider a pardon if he believes it's what the people want. Really hoping this means we can expect similar clemency for Julian Assange!

----------


## Anti Globalist

Snowden getting pardoned and staying alive after returning to the US would somewhat restore my faith in humanity.

----------


## Matt Collins

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/aug/14/thomas-massie-urges-trump-to-pardon-nsa-leaker-edw/

----------


## Anti Globalist

I'd be so happy if Snowden were to get pardoned.

----------


## Pauls' Revere



----------


## Ender

Make it Snowden AND Julian!!!

----------


## Mach

Snowden would go for it even if they told him, turn yourself in and get 5 years.

----------


## eleganz

I hope Rand calls in his chips on the issue.  Massie is not the right guy for this job.

Snowden doesn't even need a pardon, he consistently asks for a fair trial, and Trump should order Barr to give him one.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Make it Snowden AND Julian!!!


Julian wasn't even under US jurisdiction. His arrest and charge are completely illegal.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Make it Snowden AND Julian!!!


Julian can't even get pardoned since he's not a US citizen.

----------


## vita3

Snowden should have position inside Trump security admin

So intelligent & honorable imo

----------


## Matt Collins

The fact that Trump is now talking about a potential pardon for Edward Snowden makes me think that his internal polling shows LP candidate Jo Jorgensen as a threat to his reelection.




It's possible that the margin of victory in certain key states is such that Trump now feels compelled to push messaging designed to win over libertarians.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> well that is interesting


^this.

Massie is flexing his muscle, he probably knows that top MAGA donors would not allow it. But interesting move politically for Massie, a lot of people would say.

*Trump wanted him ousted from GOP, but Massie coasts in primary*

----------


## Matt Collins

https://twitter.com/AmbassadorRice/s...97549560385543

----------


## Brian4Liberty

>

----------

